# Where to Practice - Central Ohio



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am (frustratingly) unable to shoot on my own property due to a variety of reasons, but mostly too many neighbors too close together. 
I used to practice early season in my basement, but that may be nixed by the wife shortly.

Long story short - I'm always trying to find somewhere more convenient to shoot in Hilliard / Dublin area or nearby. 

I can't find any ranges out this way, and Velocity is just not convenient during the day - 30min. each way doesn't work after work hours, and weekends are already tight.
Does anyone know of public/private land where you can setup to shoot? Would any of the metroparks allow target shooting? I know Battelle Darby Creek has hunting areas, I can't think there would be a big problem to setup a target a shoot for awhile? I would have to think there is SOMETHING out toward Plain City?

If I could find anything within 15-20 minutes I would probably be shooting multiple days / week over lunch. Velocity just isn't convenient and is at best a 30 min. drive without traffic. 
Always looking for options, just thought I would check if anyone has any better ideas.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Finn03 said:


> I am (frustratingly) unable to shoot on my own property due to a variety of reasons, but mostly too many neighbors too close together.
> I used to practice early season in my basement, but that may be nixed by the wife shortly.
> 
> Long story short - I'm always trying to find somewhere more convenient to shoot in Hilliard / Dublin area or nearby.
> ...


Rangers at the park do not take kindly to setting up a target to practice. There are signs in the hunting area at Battelle Darby Creek sating does and dont's and target practice is one of them


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

I wondered. I hadn't seen the signs, but figured that may be a no no. 

Still left with the original question then - all this open land, and nowhere to sling a few arrows. I have a few buddies I can shoot on their property. That works for sighting in, but still not for regular practice as I'd like pre-season.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Not as close as you would like, but Deercreek has/had a bow range next to their headquarters....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Only places I know of at Delaware Wildlife Area and Cardinal Campground in Marengo (has a nice elevated platform to shoot from). They both have a walking course. Cardinal, I believe charges $5.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Blackwing Shooting Center I think had some archery lanes, still about 30 min drive though


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Check with an archery shop in your area they usually have a range.


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sometimes I forget just how good I have it living in the country. How big is your basement? I can set up a target in mine and shoot all day long and not have an issue. Also don't forget your garage, can you can set the target up inside and shoot down your drive?

I had a guy come on station a few weeks back to file a report that his neighbor shot his car with an arrow. Caught me off guard at first when he said it, but you didn't have to ask him twice when he pointed to the fletching sticking out of his trunk lid. Turns out the neighbor kid on the next street had one get away from him, through a 30' tree line, across the road, and into the guys 2016 Ford Focus.

So be careful out there.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Dixon Quarry park in Obetz has an archery range, free too I believe. It is located off Alum Creek dr. right off 270


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

http://obetz.oh.us/2016/01/dixon-quarry/


----------

